# instagram!



## lindsaymarie40 (May 5, 2012)

[attachment=0:357k532j]IMG_20120613_232610.jpg[/attachment:357k532j]Just got an instagram and I can't help but take pics of silver! She is such a sweet girl, she just sits still for the camera!!


----------



## DLutz (Jun 1, 2012)

What a cutie, I have and instagram too... Love showing off photos of our hedgies


----------



## lindsaymarie40 (May 5, 2012)

How big are your cages? I got a large rabbit cage but I want something bigger. I love how they are decorated!!!!!!!


----------



## DLutz (Jun 1, 2012)

There like 18" deep by 36" long, I wish I had room for bigger ones... Glad you liked the design


----------



## lindsaymarie40 (May 5, 2012)

[attachment=0:8ig74tan]IMAG1374.jpg[/attachment:8ig74tan]Mine just feels so cramped. I have to save up some money and get her a really nice one.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She's adorable!


----------



## lindsaymarie40 (May 5, 2012)

Thanks!!!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I have an instagram as well.  I've had it for a while, but just recently started actually using it.

I have to say, I love taking pictures of my Milly, but looking at other hedgehog owner's pictures can be disturbing. Last night, I saw a user with lots of hedgehog pictures and... a picture of her hedgehog's 'new toy'. A silent spinner wheel. I commented to let her know to at least put duct tape over the seam because it's an unsafe wheel and she thanked me. Then 15 minutes later, I stumbled across a picture of a hedgehog being thrown in the air. :shock: I didn't comment because the girl had already been defensive with someone else who simply said "I hate it when you do that" and I didn't want to blow up. *Sigh*


----------



## lindsaymarie40 (May 5, 2012)

Wow...... What's your instagram name? Mines lindsaymarie40. Follow me!


----------



## DLutz (Jun 1, 2012)

I find the most disturbing images are the people from other countries that post photos of the road kill hedgies... I have pages of images of my hedges with out harming them in any way, there just so cute a subject to photograph.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

lindsaymarie40 said:


> Wow...... What's your instagram name? Mines lindsaymarie40. Follow me!


Mine is hmuraski27

I sent you a follow request 

If anyone would like to know the username of the girl who throws her hedgehog in the air to take pictures of it, just say so... I'm the last person that should be commenting on her stuff because I have a very short fuse when it comes to this kind of thing.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

hanhan27 said:


> lindsaymarie40 said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone would like to know the username of the girl who throws her hedgehog in the air to take pictures of it, just say so... I'm the last person that should be commenting on her stuff because I have a very short fuse when it comes to this kind of thing.


I'm sure I know who it is as it was posted on facebook too. I don't have instagram so can't look there unless it is public and if so, you could pm me the link.


----------



## lindsaymarie40 (May 5, 2012)

[attachment=0:27auji7z]IMAG1430.jpg[/attachment:27auji7z]I know!!! Your pics are so cute!!!! I just found another hedgie I LOVE but he is a boy and I really don't want nanny hedgies running around my apartment. Any ideas? His name is fleetwood.


----------



## lindsaymarie40 (May 5, 2012)

**baby** hedgies


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Nancy said:


> hanhan27 said:
> 
> 
> > lindsaymarie40 said:
> ...


Instagram is an app so I can't link to it. I tried to download an app on my phone that will let me take screen shots, but it didn't work. Can you link me to the facebook picture? I can tell you if it's the same one.

The user's screen name is savannahivy. The hedgie-throwing picture's background looks like she's in a car? Ugh. Some people are so dumb!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sadly, it's not the same one meaning there are two morons throwing hedgies. I'll see if I can find the other but I'm not facebook savy.

Oh wait, I think I saved the picture. Send me your email addy.


----------

